# Does Anyone Do Martial Arts Here?



## jfetch25 (Dec 16, 2014)

Im really interested in doing martial art. Ive been looking around in my area and I'm just not sure what style i want to do. In my area there is a wide variety does anyone have any suggestions. I've been looking at the shaolin kung fu gyms in my area because i think that sounds really interesting but I'm just unsure.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I would suggest doing muay thai kickboxing or jiu jitsu


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

I started with thaiboxing in 2009, later I got into MMA. It was hard to push myself to the training because of my bad social anxiety, but I did it. It began to be the only passion I ever had in my life, besides of relationships. Since about a half year my SA is at a sky high point and I don't feel able to go to the gym anymore, even if I want it very very badly. I miss my sport so damn much that I can't even watch boxing or MMA fights without getting sad about not being able to train. I will go back to training, I just don't know when...

So back to your question, yes, do it, try it. It will increase your confidence and you will feel saver on the street. It also could become one of the biggest passions you ever felt.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd like to learn a fighting style too. But my SA holds me back from calling/'going into the places. I hate being the newbie who knows nothing.

Would be good because I'm always paranoid when I go out about being attacked, wondering if I could fight off attackers effectively


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

My partner does muay Thai, I did it for a few weeks too but I couldn't handle the anxiety. It's a great workout and can definitely boost your confidence. Besides muay Thai I really like wing chun too, but maybe I just watch too many movies lol


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Shaolin kung fu sounds pretty cool. That's one where you learn the various animal forms of kung fu like the tiger and crane.

I took Tae Kwan Do for several years when I was younger and enjoyed it for the most part. It was good exercise but that was when my SA wasn't as bad as it is now. I'm interested in doing a different martial art but I don't know if I can fight my SA to actually go look at some schools. I'd like to learn Wing Chun, San Shou Kickboxing, and maybe a weapon art like Ignacio Kali.


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

My parents forced me to do it as a kid. I hated it because the instructor would make everybody repeat the exercises until I said "Ahh yah" loud enough. Like really!?


----------



## citta (May 15, 2013)

I used to practice Kendo, although its disciplinary part was a bit harsh for me but I liked the idea of restraining myself to reach the point to be who I want to be, and now I'm taking some time off due to my anxiety, I want to go back and I don't know when it's gonna be, but I didn't let go of my mind on it yet, and I believe exercise lessens your anxiety, I used to swim for years before I chose to practice Kendo.


----------



## Ellazona (Jan 22, 2015)

rdrr said:


> i would suggest doing muay thai kickboxing or jiu jitsu


+111111


----------



## jfetch25 (Dec 16, 2014)

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> I started with thaiboxing in 2009, later I got into MMA. It was hard to push myself to the training because of my bad social anxiety, but I did it. It began to be the only passion I ever had in my life, besides of relationships. Since about a half year my SA is at a sky high point and I don't feel able to go to the gym anymore, even if I want it very very badly. I miss my sport so damn much that I can't even watch boxing or MMA fights without getting sad about not being able to train. I will go back to training, I just don't know when...
> 
> So back to your question, yes, do it, try it. It will increase your confidence and you will feel saver on the street. It also could become one of the biggest passions you ever felt.


Im really sorry to here about your anxiety i just started to improve mine and wanted to try something new and have always wanted to learn to fight but i hope your anxiety gets better keep fighting <3


----------



## jfetch25 (Dec 16, 2014)

Darktower776 said:


> Shaolin kung fu sounds pretty cool. That's one where you learn the various animal forms of kung fu like the tiger and crane.
> 
> I took Tae Kwan Do for several years when I was younger and enjoyed it for the most part. It was good exercise but that was when my SA wasn't as bad as it is now. I'm interested in doing a different martial art but I don't know if I can fight my SA to actually go look at some schools. I'd like to learn Wing Chun, San Shou Kickboxing, and maybe a weapon art like Ignacio Kali.


 Yeah its a really versatile art from what I've read about it so i thought it would be fun and I've heard of Wing Chun but none of the other ones they sound really interesting!!


----------



## jfetch25 (Dec 16, 2014)

citta said:


> I used to practice Kendo, although its disciplinary part was a bit harsh for me but I liked the idea of restraining myself to reach the point to be who I want to be, and now I'm taking some time off due to my anxiety, I want to go back and I don't know when it's gonna be, but I didn't let go of my mind on it yet, and I believe exercise lessens your anxiety, I used to swim for years before I chose to practice Kendo.


I agree i used to play soccer but i can't anymore because of medical reasons but my anxiety was really controlled when i played and since ive stopped its gotten much worse


----------



## jfetch25 (Dec 16, 2014)

mjkittredge said:


> I'd like to learn a fighting style too. But my SA holds me back from calling/'going into the places. I hate being the newbie who knows nothing.
> 
> Would be good because I'm always paranoid when I go out about being attacked, wondering if I could fight off attackers effectively


Yea i know what you mean I'm really nervous to try but hopefully it helps


----------



## jfetch25 (Dec 16, 2014)

starrlamia said:


> My partner does muay Thai, I did it for a few weeks too but I couldn't handle the anxiety. It's a great workout and can definitely boost your confidence. Besides muay Thai I really like wing chun too, but maybe I just watch too many movies lol


I looked into wing chun but there aren't really any in my area but muay thai looks really cool too


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

jfetch25 said:


> Im really sorry to here about your anxiety i just started to improve mine and wanted to try something new and have always wanted to learn to fight but i hope your anxiety gets better keep fighting <3


Thanks, girl. <3 I started going on my old medication a couple of days ago, and I'm confident about getting over my social anxiety with it. 


jfetch25 said:


> I looked into wing chun but there aren't really any in my area but muay thai looks really cool too


Muay Thai is really cool and very good to boost your confidence. The sparring will make you lose the fear of getting hit.


----------



## baloff17 (May 28, 2014)

Yeah you should definitely check out that shaolin kung fu place! Go in and observe a class, take a free one if they offer it, and if you like it then go for it. 

I've always found martial arts to be super fun.. It really helped me get over my social anxiety & depression, and it made me a lot more confident too. Plus I made some friends that way - it's a great way to get to know people without the pressure of it being a "social group."


----------



## citta (May 15, 2013)

jfetch25 said:


> I agree i used to play soccer but i can't anymore because of medical reasons but my anxiety was really controlled when i played and since ive stopped its gotten much worse


Yeah, I wish I could go back to Kendo lessons also, swimming kinda made my life a bit more resilient, you know, helped me hang in, I'm thinking of going back to swimming until I become finally able to go back to Kendo.If that's what it takes,I'm considering of doing it.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

I am heir to the glory of Hokuto Shin Ken


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have thought about it just for self defense reasons but im not fit running 500 meters kills me let alone doing some mma


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

Gone back to training today, yeeehaa!


----------



## baloff17 (May 28, 2014)

Nice! What style?

I am looking to train again but I can't decide which place to go to.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

baloff17 said:


> Nice! What style?
> 
> I am looking to train again but I can't decide which place to go to.


MMA 

Just look at different places, you sure will find one that matches your needs.

What style did you train in the past?


----------



## baloff17 (May 28, 2014)

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> MMA
> 
> Just look at different places, you sure will find one that matches your needs.
> 
> What style did you train in the past?


I've done Judo, Taekwondo (both ATA & ITF), and Kuk Sool Won which is a lot like Hapkido with the locks & throws and stuff. Also had a friend who was showing me some aikido informally.

I'd _really_ like to try some traditional Japanese ju-jutsu, the classical stand-up stuff. But hardly any place teaches it anymore: Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu seems to have wiped it out.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

baloff17 said:


> I'd _really_ like to try some traditional Japanese ju-jutsu, the classical stand-up stuff. But hardly any place teaches it anymore: Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu seems to have wiped it out.


Really? But you're from San Francisco, right? Don't they teach traditional Ju-Jutsu even in such a big city anymore?

I'm from Vienna, Austria and we are a bit afterwards when it comes to martial arts. We still have way more Ju-Jutsu gyms than BJJ gyms here.


----------



## baloff17 (May 28, 2014)

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> Really? But you're from San Francisco, right? Don't they teach traditional Ju-Jutsu even in such a big city anymore?
> 
> I'm from Vienna, Austria and we are a bit afterwards when it comes to martial arts. We still have way more Ju-Jutsu gyms than BJJ gyms here.


I need to move to Austria! Yeah, San Francisco is a surprisingly bad place for martial arts schools... I think it's because space is so expensive here that small businesses with thin profit margins can't afford it. The few places I've trained at in SF were cramped and tiny compared to what they have in other cities.

Plus as you know we're not too big on tradition here in the U.S.; we love the latest trendy thing, always. When BJJ and MMA exploded in popularity it put a lot of traditional martial arts schools out of business here. Which is too bad, because I love that stuff.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

baloff17 said:


> I
> Plus as you know we're not too big on tradition here in the U.S.; we love the latest trendy thing, always. When BJJ and MMA exploded in popularity it put a lot of traditional martial arts schools out of business here. Which is too bad, because I love that stuff.


Yeah, well MMA is a lot more popular in the U.S. than in most european countrys. But from year to year the popularity of MMA and all of of the sports that have to do with it (like BJJ, boxing and thaiboxing) grows, what I like very much.

But if you're more into traditional sports, the path grows very bad...


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I used to do Tae Kwon Do. It was kind of a long time ago since i did it, but i remember it was very fun. When i think about it now i almost want to start again.


----------



## jfetch25 (Dec 16, 2014)

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> Gone back to training today, yeeehaa!


Congratulations!! Really happy to hear that!!


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

jfetch25 said:


> Congratulations!! Really happy to hear that!!


Thanks!! How's it going with you?

My trainer wants me to fight at an MMA tournament in another country. Actually, I'm a bit scared of the thought about spending my time in a hotel in another country with some guys I'm not thaaat comfortable with. I mean, I just got out of my depression and still have social anxiety (even if it's way better now). maybe I'm taking someone withme that I'm close to.

Oh, yeah, I'm really not that scared of the acually fights. Doing that sport since a couple of years now, and broke myself several bones. My concern is just social anxiety

Greetings


----------



## jfetch25 (Dec 16, 2014)

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> Thanks!! How's it going with you?
> 
> My trainer wants me to fight at an MMA tournament in another country. Actually, I'm a bit scared of the thought about spending my time in a hotel in another country with some guys I'm not thaaat comfortable with. I mean, I just got out of my depression and still have social anxiety (even if it's way better now). maybe I'm taking someone withme that I'm close to.
> 
> ...


Thats great!! I'm really happy your doing well. Thats really cool your trainer wants you to fight though!! But staying with someone you don't really know would be scary. where would you be going?? I feel the same way though about sports, i love doing them but its hard when your worried about people judging your.

Im still not signed up but I've been recovering from a fractured foot so i think i still have another week.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

jfetch25 said:


> Thats great!! I'm really happy your doing well. Thats really cool your trainer wants you to fight though!! But staying with someone you don't really know would be scary. where would you be going?? I feel the same way though about sports, i love doing them but its hard when your worried about people judging your.


I would go to hungary. With all the fellows from my gym that are big extroverts:um:afr It sounds really stupid, especially for a fighter, but my fear is that I would feel uncomfortable with them, in the plain, in the spare time... actually the whole time I'd be in that hotel. Seeing them for 2 hours a day in the training is ok for me, sometimes even a bit funny, but travelling with them is another story. Whatever, the tournament is just in november and I told my trainer I will need a couple of months to think about it. Let's see how my mental condition will be then! 


> Im still not signed up but I've been recovering from a fractured foot so i think i still have another week.


How long has it been since the fracture? You better recover yourself fully before you do sports, your foot will thank you in the future.


----------



## Katze (Sep 10, 2014)

I subscribed myself for a Teakwondo training. I really need to exercise more, so I think this would be a good start...


----------



## jfetch25 (Dec 16, 2014)

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> I would go to hungary. With all the fellows from my gym that are big extroverts:um:afr It sounds really stupid, especially for a fighter, but my fear is that I would feel uncomfortable with them, in the plain, in the spare time... actually the whole time I'd be in that hotel. Seeing them for 2 hours a day in the training is ok for me, sometimes even a bit funny, but travelling with them is another story. Whatever, the tournament is just in november and I told my trainer I will need a couple of months to think about it. Let's see how my mental condition will be then!
> How long has it been since the fracture? You better recover yourself fully before you do sports, your foot will thank you in the future.


yeah i have tried to recover too fast from injuries before and that never ended well!!

Hungary thats really awesome!! but being surrounded by people you don't really know could be really scary at least they gave you some time to think about it. Maybe you'll even be closer to those people.


----------



## jfetch25 (Dec 16, 2014)

Katze said:


> I subscribed myself for a Teakwondo training. I really need to exercise more, so I think this would be a good start...


Thats really awesome i hear taekwondo is good exercise.. and i miss exercising it always made me more confident!!


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

jfetch25 said:


> yeah i have tried to recover too fast from injuries before and that never ended well!!


I know that. It's just very difficult to go easier on a sport, when it's the only thing in your day that makes you feel good! I'd rather break myself several joints and bones (well, I allready broke my bones many times) before stopping the only passion in my life.

I told my trainer I won't fight in hungary. The thought of fighting in a foreign region with people I'm not comfortable with already stressed me out way too much. I'd still like to fight, but in a more comfortable place like my home town or at least my country.

I also worry about my depression may coming back soon. Felt more social anxious in some situations of the last days. I also don't sleep enough. Like 4-6 hours a night.

But I still feel WAY better than how I felt a month ago. Maybe my body still just comes OFF my depression and needs a little bit time


----------



## jfetch25 (Dec 16, 2014)

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> I know that. It's just very difficult to go easier on a sport, when it's the only thing in your day that makes you feel good! I'd rather break myself several joints and bones (well, I allready broke my bones many times) before stopping the only passion in my life.
> 
> I told my trainer I won't fight in hungary. The thought of fighting in a foreign region with people I'm not comfortable with already stressed me out way too much. I'd still like to fight, but in a more comfortable place like my home town or at least my country.
> 
> ...


Yeah I've unfortunately pushed myself too hard and had to quite something i really loved because of it so I'm Not gunna make that mistake again!!

Thats good you made a decision your comfortable with. You never want to push yourself too hard especially with anxiety. I hope you feel better though I've heard that these things can sometimes come in waves where you have good time and then bad times especially when your trying to recover. Stay strong!!


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

i wish i enrolled in one but it's too late now.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

jfetch25 said:


> I hope you feel better though I've heard that these things can sometimes come in waves where you have good time and then bad times *especially when your trying to recover*. Stay strong!!


Yes, I'm going through this exact path right now. Sometimes I feel really good and alive, sometimes I feel half dead. Right now I feel more like the least, but allthough I feel way better than before a month ago. Maybe I'll have to raise the dose of my medication, will see. Thank you, I'll keep fighting (my depression)! 


HenDoggy said:


> i wish i enrolled in one but it's too late now.


It's never too late to start doing martial arts!  I know people that started after the age of 40. You probably won't become the next Chris Weidman anymore, but only very few have the luck to even earn enough money for a living with their martial art. Do it just for the fun, if you're interested in it.


----------

